# Como medir las vueltas de una rueda



## aceki (May 2, 2007)

Gente, que tal, quiero hacer un velocimetro basico, la idea es con un pic 16f84 ingresarle a la pata del contador pulso para poder contar las vueltas y con eso sacar la velocidad..

Ahora bien, que me recomiendan para medir las vueltas..
Quien sabe como se saca la velocidad con las vueltas contadas?

Desde ya muchas gracias.


----------



## El nombre (May 2, 2007)

Sabiendo la circunferencia solo tienes que contar las vueltas. Ahora va la precisión: depende de los taladros que hagas (detectar por luz). Si tienes un solo taladro y tienes 10cm de circunderencia pos tendrás... con 10 taladros tienes...

Saludos


----------



## aceki (May 2, 2007)

haber si entiendo un pco, yo tengo un fiat 600, Rodado 13", como hago para contar esa sircunferencia y me de una velocidad?


----------



## aliteroid (May 2, 2007)

Mides la circunferencia o perimetro de la rueda (la medida que tu das (13") es el diametro) luego mides cuantas vueltas da en una unidad de tiempo.
Ejemplo
Una rueda mide 80cms de circunferencia y da una vuelta en un segundo entonces la velocidad sera 80cms/seg o 0.08Km/seg o 288Km/h.
Ahora si lo que tu deseas es medir la velocidad de un vehiculo este metodo es poco preciso ya que depende del aire de la rueda y de la superficie por donde circules.
Existe un metodo que mide la velocidad del eje de levas y se multiplica por la razon de transferencia de la caja de cambio, es un poco complejo...


----------



## aceki (May 2, 2007)

No quiero algo ultra preciso, como puedo hacer algo parecido a los velocimetro de bicicleta (que tiene un sensor y un iman)?


----------



## El nombre (May 3, 2007)

Juer pues el velocímetro hace eso mismo. Aliteroid te lo da claro y  preciso. En vez de iman puedes usar un inductivo y leer en el palier u otro sitio.
Saludos


----------



## aliteroid (May 3, 2007)

Bueno en ese caso consigue un Reed Switch que es un interruptor magnetico y lo conectas a un contador de pulsos tyemporizado a un segundo. Claro esta que el interruptor debe pasar por un conformador de pulsos y luego al contador


----------



## aceki (May 3, 2007)

Bien entiendo el consepto, ahora que elemento uso? como se llama el sensor?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 3, 2007)

Los red son una buena fuente de problemas, rebotes falsos contactos....

Tienes dos opciones:

Un sensor de hall como los que llevan los ventiladores pequeñotos como los de PC alimentados a 12V. Es como un transistor planito que cuando pasa un iman da un nivel logico.


Con una bobina con un iman pegado, el truco esta que al pasar un elemento ferrico da una pequeña tension que luego la amplificas y escuadras para tratarlo con el pic.
Si tienes un coche moderno lo utilizan los sensores de ABS en cada rueda.
En el disco de freno lo que hacen es hacer una mella o agujero que al pasar el sensor da la señal.

Si tienes un rele puedes probarlo facilmente, pegas el iman al rele por debajo y luego le pasas una masa metalica y algo deberia marcar algo el  tester


Recuerda que una bobina da tension siempre que hay una variacion de flujo, el iman crea un flujo constante (0Vols).

Tanto si hay un agujero en un disco como un saliente hay una variacion de flujo y portanto señal.


----------



## aceki (May 3, 2007)

Que modelo de sensor HALL me recomendas?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 4, 2007)

Hay dos tipos los lineales y los tipo interruptor, en tu caso los de tipo interruptor.

Si puedes conseguir un ventilador roto o ruidoso puedes sacar alguno si no ve a la tienda i pregunta si tienen, hay varios modelos pero todos son iguales, te apuntas el numero y luego buscas el datasheet.



http://www.arrakis.es/~espartero/Circuitos/ugn.htm

hay mas modelos con numeros mas raros....


El fabricante mas importante
http://www.allegromicro.com/en/


http://www.micropik.com/pdf/ugn3132.pdf
http://martybugs.net/electronics/speedo.cgi
http://www.epanorama.net/links/measuring.html#speed


----------



## aliteroid (May 4, 2007)

Obviamente el sensor hall es mejor pero quizas mas dificil de encontrar el reed puede funcionar muy bien todo depende del conformador de pulsos cuando tngas el sensor en tus manos podemos ayudarte a diseñar el circuito


----------



## aceki (May 4, 2007)

Y como se conecta el Reed al pic?


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 4, 2007)

con una simple resistencia de 1k a positivo y el reet  a masa.

no te lo recomiendo si piensas ir a una velocidad rapida, hay un momento en que no hay forma de distinguir entre los revotes y la señal, acuerdate que cuando utilizabas un pulsador con un contador este se volvia "loco", no es aconsejable utilizar metodos mecanicos, pero si opticos, magneticos...


----------



## aceki (May 4, 2007)

A entendido todo lo que se esplico, alguien tiene un circuito con algun HALL o Algun REED vos a probar con los dos, muchas gracias a todos!!!!?


----------



## joga (Jul 17, 2007)

yo tengo el circuito pero me falta probarlo en el auto con un sensor magnetico, que es lo mas apropiado, si es para un auto olvidate del reed swich, tiene que ser un sensor de efecto hall.


----------

